# bind forwarding issue{Solved]

## CaptainBlood

In 99% of the cases bind cache/forwarding works, but not with odd site names such as

```
https://forums.gentoo.org
```

among others.

Everything like www.xxxxxx.abc works fine?

Any idea what to do?

Thks 4 ur attentionLast edited by CaptainBlood on Mon Feb 27, 2017 11:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CaptainBlood

traces from the culprit:

```
lame-servers.log:25-Feb-2017 19:33:52.736 no valid RRSIG resolving 'gentoo.org/DS/IN': 208.67.222.222#53

lame-servers.log:25-Feb-2017 19:34:04.457 no valid DS resolving 'forums.gentoo.org/DS/IN': <unknown address, family 57054>

lame-servers.log:25-Feb-2017 19:35:52.034 no valid DS resolving 'forums.gentoo.org/DS/IN': 208.67.220.220#53
```

Clue was removal:

```
grep RRSIG  /etc/bind/named.conf 

//       dnssec-validation auto; // cancelled because of RRSIG errors
```

Thks 4 ur atention, inerest & support.

----------

